# Slide problem p99



## Rgwoods4 (Jul 8, 2009)

My walther p99 9 mm the slide will not lock back after last round?? What gives? Any anwser would be great thanks!!


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Take the slide off and insert a empty mag. Does it lift the slide catch?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Does it lock back when you retract the slide on an empty magazine?
If it does, check your thumbs position during firing. You may be riding the mag release and preventing it from catching.


----------



## Rgwoods4 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Slide problems*

I did what you guys said an it does.the slide stays back with a empty mag so I must be either touching the mag release or I did notice that I might be touching the slide release that might also do the same I guess.well thanks guy your great best forum.an p99 is a super gun so I new it had to be me!!!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, meant slide release, not mag release.. *smacks forehead*


----------

